# PICAXE USB Serial Cable? Too much $$$?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, this question is for those who've worked with the PICAXE microcontroller.

Is there anything super special about the the AXE027 USB programming cable that justifies the $19 price increase from the $6.95 AXE026 DB9 based serial cable? I understand that the USB end has an FT232R embedded in it but $19?!

Would using a standard USB to Serial cable work with the end hacked? Those go for $9 bucks at NewEgg. Has anyone come up with a cheaper or better solution?

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

No reason why it shouldn't work (at least that I can see.)

Why not just get the DB9 cable and the USB to serial adapter and use them as they were intended? That way you've got a serial connector if you ever need it for anything else.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I use the usb to serial adapter from radio shack. Then the serial programmer from HVW technologies. It runs 5.95 so its still almost 19$


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have all the picaxe cables (including home made ones) except the USB cable. The reason that it is $19 is that it has a conversion chip inside the USB connector. Go to the picaxe website and click on the go USB liink on the front page and you will see what is inside the cable connector. I feel your pain but it is still better than 50 dollar programmer. you can use on old PC or laptop to program the chips also.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a $19 DIFFERENCE in cost: 

The AXE026 is just a reagular DB9 to 1/8" phono jack serial cable -- $6.95 

the AXE027 is a USB (with USB to serial conversion cicruit, ie an FT232R, on board the USB end) cable to 1/8" phono jack -- $25.95.

If I gotta make the investment I gotta make it - it's a one time deal. I'm just trying to figure out what makes the AXE027 any different than if I bought a $9.95 USB to DB9 serial cable from New Egg (which DOES include an onboard conversion circuit as well), chopping off the DB9 and wiring in a $1.00 1/8" phono jack? All that for under $12 buck, am I paying some dude $14 bucks to do that?

-TM


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It sounds like it will work but the only way to know for sure is to try it. I don't see any reason why it would not work. It sounds like a how to on the way. LOL Also, do not forget to add the shipping cost and the cost of the 1/8 plug and your time. Actually I just thought of something if you already have the AXE026 (DB9 to 1/8 phono) then just plug it into the new egg adapter and no cable torture will be needed and you have the option of using the 9 pin connector or the 1/8 phono connector. I have used all three connectors in my circuits. The most common cable that I use is actually the home made cable of 9 pin to 3 pin which can also be plugged into the new egg adapter for complete flexibility. The 3 pin connector is used for in circuit on board programming. I can plug it right into the board on the prop and make program changes on the fly if needed.


----------

